# crawlspace safety



## 37-Flash (Aug 14, 2016)

Going into crawlspaces can be dangerous. Nothing like crab fishing in Alaska, but, Uncle Murphy is know to stop by. For that reason, I just wanted to throw this out there. 

It wouldn't hurt to wear a whistle. Imagine going down there, using a battery operated light, just for a spell. Battery dies, and there is poor reception via the cell (if you take it with you). Or, for whatever reason, somebody closes the hatch. The list goes on and on with what CAN happen. 

Have a good weekend & lets stay injury free, without being a pansy (Ironic as pansies are tough plants). :thumbup:


----------



## SLSTech (Sep 13, 2008)

No worries OSHA is here to save the day... http://thehtrc.com/2015/oshas-confined-spaces-rule-who-what 
Now as for your place & trying to hide from the in-laws :whistling


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

37-Flash said:


> Going into crawlspaces can be dangerous. Nothing like crab fishing in Alaska, but, Uncle Murphy is know to stop by. For that reason, I just wanted to throw this out there.
> 
> It wouldn't hurt to wear a whistle. Imagine going down there, using a battery operated light, just for a spell. Battery dies, and there is poor reception via the cell (if you take it with you). Or, for whatever reason, somebody closes the hatch. The list goes on and on with what CAN happen.
> 
> Have a good weekend & lets stay injury free, without being a pansy (Ironic as pansies are tough plants). :thumbup:


You might as well bring a girlfriend and a picnic basket, incase you end up staying overnight. :laughing:


----------



## 37-Flash (Aug 14, 2016)

SLSTech said:


> No worries OSHA is here to save the day... http://thehtrc.com/2015/oshas-confined-spaces-rule-who-what
> Now as for your place & trying to hide from the in-laws :whistling


One thing that bothered me about the companies that I worked for before going out on my own was, they tested employees for drugs. But never even suggested that we wear respirators, or even dust masks. Never was informed of the crap we inhale.

I don't know about the osha guidelines, but, there should be some safety issues to be aware of.


----------



## 37-Flash (Aug 14, 2016)

greg24k said:


> You might as well bring a girlfriend and a picnic basket, incase you end up staying overnight. :laughing:


No chance my girl is going there, even if they were giving away free puppies.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

SLSTech said:


> No worries OSHA is here to save the day... http://thehtrc.com/2015/oshas-confined-spaces-rule-who-what
> Now as for your place & trying to hide from the in-laws :whistling


I like my job less and less every day.

I was talking to a real estate buddy and he was telling me about one of the local pest guys.

The guy crawled the house when nobody was home. It was a very tight and dark space. The kids came home, shut off all the lights and then promptly left. He was under there and his light died just as it got dark. He couldn't see anything and it was impossible to move without seeing. He was under there something like 8 hours until the parents got home. No cell phone then.
Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 37-Flash (Aug 14, 2016)

I can easily see how that would happen. Hence, the whistle. It's a not-so bulky device, that will readily get some attention.


----------



## SectorSecurity (Nov 26, 2013)

Instead of a whistle why not just carry a spare set of fully charged batteries, or at a minimum a second small flashlight.

Better to only be able to see a foot in front of you than not at all


----------



## slowsol (Aug 27, 2005)

Just another reason why I always carry my rape whistle. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SectorSecurity (Nov 26, 2013)

Because you never know what your going to find down a dark hole?


----------



## 37-Flash (Aug 14, 2016)

SectorSecurity said:


> Instead of a whistle why not just carry a spare set of fully charged batteries, or at a minimum a second small flashlight.
> 
> Better to only be able to see a foot in front of you than not at all


It's not like there aren't other possible tools or devices that one can use. 

It's just that crawl spaces can be tool-suckers, and generally speaking, at least me, one prefers to take the minimal amount of tools down there. Another flashlight is certainly a viable option. Just thinking of something simple that could save a person in a bad situation.


----------



## SectorSecurity (Nov 26, 2013)

37-Flash said:


> It's not like there aren't other possible tools or devices that one can use.
> 
> It's just that crawl spaces can be tool-suckers, and generally speaking, at least me, one prefers to take the minimal amount of tools down there. Another flashlight is certainly a viable option. Just thinking of something simple that could save a person in a bad situation.


I'm not disagreeing with you I in fact carry a whistle on my bug out bag for this exact reason extremely easy and simple method to get someone's attention.

When ever I am going out on a job where I will be working alone usually at heights I let someone know where I will be and that I will check in at set intervals and that if I don't they should attempt to contact me and if that fails send for help


----------



## asevereid (Jan 30, 2012)

Confined space sucks... Always. 
I was on a remediation job that required me to be in a series of confined spaces for 2 and a half months. Full Tyvek suit, and respirator... As far as communication went we had to check in every 30 minutes via radio, and that got old after the first day. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

I get it. Although attics can be way worse than crawls. I've been stuck in quite a few when trying to work on things in a low pitch old house. Never had to kick through the plaster or DW yet, but I wouldn't hesitate long if I was REALLY stuck and alone.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

I know exactly what you mean when you want to bust something out to get out... It reminds me a while back, it wasn't an attic but it was my truck. 
I was doing a job and ran out to get something out of my truck and the fk door slammed behind me and I had child locks on it. It was summer and it was in the 90s humid as hell I thought I was gonna die in there :laughing: 
I kept calling the HO to come out and open the door, but she was yappin on the phone and wouldn't take another line. I was about to bust out side window and she came outside. I was drenched after I got out.


----------

